# We Lost a Member, I Lost a Friend



## willkat98 (Sep 5, 2006)

Gonna try and contact Earl to make this a sticky here, at least for a few weeks.

Scott in KC, also known as KCquer on other forums, died yesterday of an apparent heart attack at 41 years old.

He was OTBS number 19, I believe, but more importantly, he was my friend.  I have known Scott for years, gotten together with him at annual shin digs, spoken with him often, and emailed and PM'd more than weekly.

He was a true friend.

He was a friend of mine, nmayeux, Trout, and Iceman, not to mention jminion, other Smoking Meats users.  Jeff in FL may also have known him for a spell.

As you ever look back on Scott in KC's posts here, you ask a question, he gives you a book of answers.  I feel he was a brother of mine, that is for sure.

I'm not sure exactly how close any of you had become to Scott.  Unfortunately for you, he only joined in the recent past.  But for those of you that might want to know, I have the following:

_There will not be a viewing of the body as the family has chosen cremation. Visitation will be Friday morning at 10:00AM, with the service following at 11:00AM. Burial will follow the service. Donations are suggested to the Wolfner Library for the Blind, under the direction of the funeral home.
You may contact the funeral home here:

Wilson and Son Funeral Home AKA Runyan Funeral Home
(816) 657-4400
136 E Main St
Drexel, MO 64742
_

I will miss you Scott.  I have enjoyed the last 3 or 4 years that I have called you my friend.

You will be missed.


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 5, 2006)

I've seen Scott on a couple of forums including the Brethern. I'm greatly saddened by our loss. 

We have all lost a friend.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 5, 2006)

im sure he will be in all our prayers,  i can only vouch for me but...... :(


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 5, 2006)

Yes Bob, thre Brethren, and the Fast Eddie Cookshack forum, shares in the SMF loss.

One of Scotts most recent passions, was experimenting with pizza.  Both grilling and regular cooking.

He has posted plenty here on his pizza adventures.

In his honor, I'm now gonna try to make some of his creations, something I never would have done on my own.


----------



## monty (Sep 5, 2006)

I enjoyed Scotts posts and his efforts to help us all. I will miss his presence here.

God, rest his soul!


----------



## ultramag (Sep 5, 2006)

We will keep his family in our prayers.


----------



## nmayeux (Sep 5, 2006)

Scott was a great guy, and a truely sincere person.  I will miss his posts and his friendship, and although I only knew him through this medium, I already miss him terribly.  My thoughts and prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## bob-bqn (Sep 5, 2006)

I don't completely understand the turmoil of emotions that I am going through right now. It took nearly three hours for the tears to settle enough for me to fall asleep last night and already this morning I am needing more tissue. I probably look like a fool to those around me. Who knew losing a distant friend would be so tough.


----------



## nmayeux (Sep 5, 2006)

Bob,
What is also heart breaking is the number of people who this man has touched.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 5, 2006)

Sound's like God was ready for some great BBQ.  My thought's and prayer's go out to all family and friends.


----------



## joed617 (Sep 5, 2006)

I am saddened by the loss of a brother smoker. Rest in Peace Scott and God Bless.

Joe

Out of our respect for Scott we should retire his number.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 5, 2006)

I agree that Scott's number should be retired Joe.  I have been going back and rereading some of Scott's post's, especially his post's on Pizza.  He was very unique in his style of posting in that he seemed to almost paint a picture with his explanations.  He will most certainly be missed.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm saddened to hear of the loss of Scott. I recall well several of his posts. He seemed like a truly fine person and a seasoned smoker. I'm sure we will all miss him. God bless his family.


----------



## smokey steve (Sep 5, 2006)

My condolences  :(


----------



## meowey (Sep 5, 2006)

Peace be with all.


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 5, 2006)

He was a founding member of another site, not this one.

He could have easily been a founding member here, he just found the other place first.

If any SMF member wants to see a site that was set up in his Eulogy, please PM me.

I won't post the link directly, for that might go against the posting rules of this great group of friends of Scotts.

I know he has certainly contributed to the "pellet pooper" posts here.

I miss him already

Thanks guys & gals


----------



## Dutch (Sep 6, 2006)

My most sincere condolences go out to Brother Scott's family and friends for this tragic and untimely loss. I know I will miss his wealth of knowledge that he so freely shared with with us all.

God speed my friend, you'll be missed but you'll still be with us in our hearts.

Bill, I've placed this post as an Announcement for 10 days.-God Bless!


----------



## vulcan75001 (Sep 6, 2006)

God's speed Brother Scott..you and your family will always be in our prayers..

Richard


----------



## brianj517 (Sep 6, 2006)

:cry: Scott's passing is truly a great loss. Though I'd never met the man personally, he was one of my favorite mentors during my formative years in this great passion that we all share. Always willing to share his knowledge and experience, Scott has written veritable volumes of information in his posts and PM's. I am honored to have made his acquaintance.

Godspeed, my friend...Your family shall remain in my prayers.

Most sincerely,

Brian D. Johnson


----------



## smokemack (Sep 6, 2006)

My thoughts and prayers to Scott's family and friends. My next smoke will be in his honor... :(


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 7, 2006)

I too am honored to have had the privilege to know Scott here on the forum.. he was one of the folks here who made me feel so good about leaving the forum for other business and not having to worry if questions were being answered.. he was always in there trying to help the forum be a gift to all who entered.

I will miss his posts greatly and as many of you have already alluded to.. he had a very unique style.

I am going to leave his membership intact and let his spirit stay with the forum.

I vote that we all solemly perform our next smoke in his honor.. he will always be with us through the posts and the great intellect that made them so unique.

Scott.. you will be missed!


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 7, 2006)

Another friend called me on Monday AM and told me the bad news.  I had to go in my room for a few hours and reflect.  I knew Scott from another forum, as well as some others here.  He will be missed in the BBQ community.  He lived the principle of share what you know.  

I also shall miss you Brother, and your family have been included in the thoughts and prayers of all who have been touched by his deeds and words.

Rest In Peace.


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 7, 2006)

Gary, I'm glad Neil got a hold of you.  I called him because I knew he had your #

Jeff, that is a great sentiment.  Next smoke is for Scott!


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 8, 2006)

Grieving.

I'm working my way through it, and I am so glad the SMF has allowed me to post some thoughts here.

I cannot tell you how many times I PM'd, IM'd, chat session, email, phone call, or twice annual BBQ-A-Thon with Scott (okay, the last one I only did like 3 times).

I knew everything about him, his upbringing, his place in life, and he knew mine.  Near daily contact over 4 years does that to a person (some of you here will see that too over time here :) )

Anyway, tomorrow is the short service, and I cannot make it to KC. Lots of my friends are going though, so that part is covered.

But one thing alot of Scotts friends are doing, is something I'll mention here.  It's actually kinda fun.

I've been searching the forum here, and Scott has been true to his word here as in other forums.

Scott was not a preacher when it came to technique.  He was a "whatever it takes to get good 'cue" kinda guy.

But one thing that remained constant was his love for Cherry wood.  Almost to the point of it being funny.

So, a few of us that knew him were going to honor him by planting a cherry tree. Some on our property, some (like me) in the forest preserve behind my house, one in the cemetary where Scott will be buried, etc.  Just take some seeds from some Michigan bing cherries and bury them somewhere special.

So I did a search.

Here are 9 threads here.  Just scan through them till you see Scotts posts.  They are funny.

Q. "What flavor wood should I use?"

A. In almost every thread Scott says "I would use cherry, mixed with cherry, with cherry added at the end for flavor. Did I mention cherry?"

I had a good laugh exploring this on SMF today, and I will start some cherry trees in pots shortly, to be transferred in the Spring to the grove behind me.

Anyone who looks back and sees Scott had an influence on them, plant a cherry tree.  As you trim the cuttings in years to come, he can continue to influence your cooking.

<edit>
Sorry folks, this version of PHP requires a little work for copying search results.

On the link below (advanced search) type in key words "Cherry Wood" then check the little circle that says "Search ALL terms" and then add the author of "Scott in KC"

You should get 9 results

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/sea...p?mode=results


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 8, 2006)

I can't grow a cherry tree Bill, but I will dedicate my next smoke to Scott as Tulsa Jeff suggested and I will only use cherry for smoke.  Because if you remember, "Any wood is ok for smokin', as long as its cherry!"


----------



## monty (Sep 8, 2006)

Well, Bill,
   Since I already use cherry almost exclusively I will honor Scott with a tree. There is a spot on which I will eventually be doing all my smoking and right next to it by this time next year there will be a small but flourishing cherry tree. I can think of no more suitable tribute to a friend who has obviously touched so many so deeply.
   When the tree takes hold next year I will post a pic.

Till whenever,


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 8, 2006)

you guys are awesome

Thanks


----------



## Dutch (Sep 8, 2006)

I was brought up and live by the principle that "if you remove a tree, you replace it". Since I still have to remove the dead cherry tree from my yard, I'll replace it with another cherry (Michigan Bing, of course) in honor of and in memory to Brother Scott. And every time I use wood from that tree to smoke with, I will again be reminded of Scott.


----------



## buzzard (Sep 8, 2006)

i wish i had a home i owned to plant a tree in his honor. however i am sure i know of a special place or two of mine i can throw a few seeds in the ground and visit it often :(  i have a few fishing holes, mountain bike trails, quad trails, dove hunting spots that come to mind right away.


----------



## roksmith (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow..take a few days off from the forum and get smacked in the face with news like this.
Scott had already convinced be of the virtues of cooking with cherry, but from this point on..no matter what my wood of choice is for the day, there will always be at least one stick of cherry hitting the firebox in Scott's memory.

-Rock-


----------



## gremlin (Sep 12, 2006)

While I am a relative newcomer myself I would like to offer my condolences to the family and friends on the loss of Scott. I seem to remember reading one of the pizza posts and thinking ....This guy has one heck of an imagination to think of this stuff and apply it.

God Bless


----------



## prplptcrzr2003 (Sep 12, 2006)

My condolences and prayers go out to Scott's family. I have read many of his posts - he answered a couple of my questions. Seemed like a real nice guy and from what I'm reading in the posts above, he surely was.


----------



## willkat98 (Sep 13, 2006)

Outstanding Rock!

As a bit of a follow up, all of your posts here are being shared with his "better half" Jeanne.

She will appreciate hearing alot of these posts on how Scott help'd intrigued you

Thanks guys

I have one or two follow up posts to this thread in the next week, but I am really getting over the loss of a good friend with your help


----------



## icemn62 (Sep 13, 2006)

Bill, how are you and Scott's family doing.  I don't know of anybody who embodies the term brother as much as you.  Several times I know you have checked up on, or just been there for your BBQ peers.

I miss Scott daily, and even though I am mired in the details of helping out for the upcoming wedding of my daughter, I think not only of his family, but how this must be effectign you and others who call themselves his close friends.

Hold you head up, and continue to be there for his, and the rest of us.  You too are in my thoughts and prayers.  One day we have got together and share a cold one, online if not in person...


----------



## ranger72 (Sep 13, 2006)

It appears that God has quickly blessed the memory of *Scott in KC* through the response of all his friends here in the forums.

I found *Scott's* posts to be informative, knowledable and patient with our members who are new to the BBQ culture.

He was a *Team Player* in every sense of the word and I offer my condolences to his family and friends and I will take a few moments today to say a little prayer for him and for his family.

warmest regards,

ranger72


----------



## bigwilly'swickedque (Sep 13, 2006)

Being a newbie I did not have the pleasure of getting to know Scott but I will go through and read all of his posts.  My deepest and sincere condolences to his friends here and to his family.  I am actually going to Michigan this weekend and I will bring back a few bing stones to plant in my yard.  Please remember that Scott is not truly gone.  He lives on in your memories and in your hearts.  His wisdom and his wit will continue to touch others through his posts.


----------



## peter (Sep 13, 2006)

We live on in those we touch. 

Condolences to the family and freinds of such a man.


----------



## jaynik (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm very late on this.  This is horrible news.  His info was always valuable.  I'll miss his input.  Condolences to his family and friends.

Jay


----------



## ultramag (Oct 10, 2006)

I had decided not to put this on here since the post was almost a month old when I ran across it, but since it has been bumped I feel compelled to share.

I had enjoyed Scott's posts in general as he was always very helpful and informative. Following his post on smoking pizza here and on the Brethern site was entertaining as it is something I have never done.

What I am compelled to share though was one post in particular I ran across while searching for a post I remembered Scott starting about "real" burnt ends. He was helping a new forum member who has since drifted away with advice on smoking his first brisket. Scott had went above and beyond the call of being a good representative of this forum and a good man in general and had sent a PM to the newbie with his phone number so he could call him if had any troubles arise. This way the newbie could get an instant answer to his question because to paraphrase Scott---He hated to think of anyone having to eat bad Q or get disappointed and give up smoking just because they couldn't get the information they needed to learn the art and turn out good product.

I think this says alot about the kind of member we lost and the man the world laid to rest. I never knew Scott personally and it turned out he just lived about 45 minutes up the road. I wish I could of met the guy that was able to be this helpful and show that degree of kindness to a total stranger.

Rest in Peace Scott in KC and Smoke on Brother.


----------



## cheech (May 14, 2007)

I just got a Michigan Bing Cherry tree.

Plan to plant it in Scott's memory.

Scott you will always be with us. That is the thing about memories, some may come and go and others will stay fresh in our minds.

I realize this is a bit late but I finally found my cherry tree.

Always on our minds


----------



## deejaydebi (May 15, 2007)

Cheech -

That is sweet. I do that too. Something kind of nice about looking at a tree grow and remembering loved ones that it honors.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (May 15, 2007)

Cheech,
     Thanks for bringing this one back to our current thinking. I'll always remember Scott's avitar "Any wood is OK as long as its cherry." I'll also always remember my first reading of Chicago Bill's message of loosing a "friend." I only wish I could have known him longer. His advise through the SMF was very good. I now use Cherry a lot and enjoy it very much. Thank you Scott!!


----------

